# Early Socializing Questions



## Rayven (Jul 3, 2013)

So I have done my research and understand the importance of early socialization. Ivy will come to us at 8 weeks and while I do want to get her out and about I am not too sure exactly how to go about this.

I'll take her to my friend's house. She has a 2 yr old well mannered Havanese. 
I'll take her to the local pet store but just carry her, no going on the floor in or outside the store.
My girls want to take her for a "walk" in the doll stroller. On the walk, how should we allow the dogs we meet greet her?
We can't really go in to stores because they have the no dogs signs.

What else can we do?


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Everything you can Car rides, Home Depot, meet dogs, kids, men, women, introduce all sounds. I got Scudder the earliest. He was 9 weeks old. I was not a good mommy because I let him go outside and on hikes right away! I took him to pet stores etc. I was not over protective at all. Now I read you're supposed to be careful until they are fully vaccinated? I guess he got lucky. All my guys to well in the car. I do believe that's because they went for daily car rides right off the bat. They still do and none of them get sick. 

If you are around other dogs hold her until you know it's safe to put her down. Most dogs are gentle with puppies.... Good luck!

I bring my guys into stores all the time. I just put them in the cart! Nobody seems to mind.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Rayven said:


> So I have done my research and understand the importance of early socialization. Ivy will come to us at 8 weeks and while I do want to get her out and about I am not too sure exactly how to go about this.
> 
> I'll take her to my friend's house. She has a 2 yr old well mannered Havanese.
> I'll take her to the local pet store but just carry her, no going on the floor in or outside the store.
> ...


The BEST thing you can do is sign her up for a good, well-run puppy kindergarten ASAP. This will give her opportunities to socialize and learn from other puppies of all sizes in a safe, supervised, structured way.

I would not use a doll stroller... too easy for her to jump out and get hurt. But dog strollers are not expensive, and many of us find them useful in certain situations throughout the dog's life. So that's an option. I would NOT allow nose touching with unknown dogs, for two reasons. First is the possibility of infection. The other is that introductions between dogs is best done with the puppy unrestrained, so s/he can retreat if s/he feels threatened.

As Linda said, take her everywhere you can and introduce her to all the people you can. The first few weeks of socialization are at LEAST as much about socializing with people as with other dogs. Find other friends who have dogs that you know are healthy and appropriately inoculated and who are well mannered (this last is vitally important!) and set up play dates with them! Once you start puppy K, maybe you can set up some play dates with other class members in between classes.

I think walks in the yard, or in places of low traffic (like the woods or trails) is fine, as long as you don't let your puppy sniff poop, etc. I would NOT let them down on the ground in a pet store or at the vet's office. There the risk of infection is much higher.

Oh, and I agree with Linda completely about the car rides. Have her in the car daily, even if only for short rides. The more short rides she has early, the better traveller she'll be in the long run. I LOVE it that I can take Kodi everywhere with me!


----------



## Gibbs Mom and Dad (Jun 3, 2013)

You can contact your local humane society or animal shelter to see if they offer puppy classes. You can also search your area for puppy pre-school. Stay away from local dog parks. A few hints:

1. Always ask what precautions the venue takes to prevent disease transmission. Listen for the following responses:

a. Age appropriate vaccinations
b. Ask owners to keep sick dogs at home
c. Classroom setting
d. Immediately clean up pee and poo
e. Bleach floor after each class

2. If you go to a local humane society or animal shelter, only let your dog socialize with dogs in the class and keep him/her on a short leash when entering or leaving (or carry them in). Humane Societies and Animal Shelters are where people can drop off ill socialized pets and if your dog goes to sniff the wrong dog, an attack can happen before you can react.

3. Check with Vet to see if there are any "epidemic" breakouts in your area.

4. Follow the advice of Davetgabby


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

good question , well said by Karen although i'm not a fan of strollers . here's a few articles , huge topic of immense importance . 
when not to socialize part 1. http://blog.caninesinaction.com/2012/08/when-you-should-not-socialize-your-dog-part-1/

part 2. http://blog.caninesinaction.com/2012/09/when-you-should-not-socialize-your-dog-part-2/

Socialization vs. Traumatization http://www.dogstardaily.com/radio/03-socializing-vs-traumatizing

http://veterinarymedicine.dvm360.com/vetmed/article/articleDetail.jsp?id=646902

http://www.apdt.com/petowners/articles/docs/RKAndersonLetter.pdf

Socialization Scott Fuller Beaver Serpell

Dogs that are handled and petted by humans regularly during the first eight weeks of life are generally much more amenable to being trained and living in human households. Ideally, puppies should be placed in their permanent homes between about 8 and 10 weeks of age. In some places it is against the law to take puppies away from their mothers before the age of 8 weeks. Before this age, puppies are still learning tremendous amounts of socialization skills from their mother. Puppies are innately more fearful of new things during the period from 10 to 12 weeks, which makes it harder for them to adapt to a new home.

Puppies can begin learning tricks and commands as early as 8 weeks of age; the only limitations are the pup's stamina, concentration, and physical coordination. It is much easier to live with young dogs that have already learned basic commands such as sit. Waiting until the puppy is older and has already learned undesirable habits makes the training much more challenging. (Beaver, 1999; Lindsay, 2000; Scott and Fuller 1965; Serpell 1995)


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

If you have a stroller that works for you, both Bloomingdale's and Lowes allow dogs. Don't know if you have those stores where you are, though. You could google dog friendly stores in your area.


----------



## NvonS (Jul 8, 2010)

Nieman Marcus, Lord and Taylor, Saks Fifth Avenue, Nordstrom, TJ Maxx, Marshalls and Bed Bath and Beyond are all pet friendly


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

I'm surprise all these store are pet friendly, I always thought it was only Lowes and Home Depot. I'm going to have to look and see if these stores in our area allow it! I love taking canela n vino out with me. Thanks for sharing!

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I've brought bella to the mall. Nobody cared because she was in a carrier. I also brought Scudder into Michael's the other day. All the people just fussed over him and got a kick out of seeing a dog in my cart.A guy at lowes yelled at me for having my dog, so I go to home depot who welcomes them


----------



## Regina (Mar 9, 2013)

Ok, all of the advice is great information. BUT I am still confused. I don't have a new fur baby yet, just gathering information. So what does everyone mean about age appropriate vaccinations. If a puppy has had one set of vaccines is that okay to take them to all of those places and let them be outside in your yard? Or do you have to wait until the second set of vaccines? When can you start puppy classes after the first set or do you have to wait until the second set? I know I would not let them on the floor in the vets office or at a pet store. I know they can be exposed to people as much as possible right away, it is the exposure to other dogs that has me confused as to when it is safe to do this. Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## Gibbs Mom and Dad (Jun 3, 2013)

Regina said:


> Ok, all of the advice is great information. BUT I am still confused. I don't have a new fur baby yet, just gathering information. So what does everyone mean about age appropriate vaccinations. If a puppy has had one set of vaccines is that okay to take them to all of those places and let them be outside in your yard? Or do you have to wait until the second set of vaccines? When can you start puppy classes after the first set or do you have to wait until the second set? I know I would not let them on the floor in the vets office or at a pet store. I know they can be exposed to people as much as possible right away, it is the exposure to other dogs that has me confused as to when it is safe to do this. Thanks in advance for your help.


Read this link which was first provided by Davetgabby. It provides good information on vaccinations as it relates to early socialization and puppy classes.

http://www.apdt.com/veterinary/assets/pdf/Messer_ND06.pdf


----------



## Regina (Mar 9, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## Rayven (Jul 3, 2013)

Thanks everyone! I read all the links and think I've got a pretty good idea how to go about the socializing before all the shots are done.


----------



## puppy-love (Nov 9, 2012)

I can't say enough about how valuable Puppy Kindergarten was for Julie. She started at 9 weeks. She had 1puppy shot prior and her second shortly after starting. The class required each dog to have its own, owner-supplied water bowl. Each class had a period at beginning and end for the pups to play. In addition, we went weekly to a supervised Puppy Party - 45 minutes of play time. With the combination, Julie developed great doggie social skills that are serving her well. We also made sure that she got to meet/interact with people of all varieties. She's friendly to everyone and comfortable with adults, children, strollers, walkers, canes, crutches, and noises of all kinds and is a calm car traveler. It was well worth the effort to give her safe opportunities to experience the world.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

puppy-love said:


> I can't say enough about how valuable Puppy Kindergarten was for Julie. She started at 9 weeks. She had 1puppy shot prior and her second shortly after starting. The class required each dog to have its own, owner-supplied water bowl. Each class had a period at beginning and end for the pups to play. In addition, we went weekly to a supervised Puppy Party - 45 minutes of play time. With the combination, Julie developed great doggie social skills that are serving her well. We also made sure that she got to meet/interact with people of all varieties. She's friendly to everyone and comfortable with adults, children, strollers, walkers, canes, crutches, and noises of all kinds and is a calm car traveler. It was well worth the effort to give her safe opportunities to experience the world.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


That's the way to do it! Good job!!!


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

Excellent points already made, but just want to add if it hasn't already been mentioned, don't let people hold her if they ask, if you are standing up holding her, don't pass her to them or she can be dropped. If someone does want to hold her and you are OK with it, get down near the ground/floor beforehand, or sit on a sofa. That way if she takes a tumble, it won't be from your chest height, which is very far for a puppy to fall and you won't put her at risk of breaking any bones.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

atsilvers27 said:


> Excellent points already made, but just want to add if it hasn't already been mentioned, don't let people hold her if they ask, if you are standing up holding her, don't pass her to them or she can be dropped. If someone does want to hold her and you are OK with it, get down near the ground/floor beforehand, or sit on a sofa. That way if she takes a tumble, it won't be from your chest height, which is very far for a puppy to fall and you won't put her at risk of breaking any bones.


REALLY important point!!! People who aren't used to puppies have NO idea how squirmy and STRONG they can be, when they decide to struggle. And a fall from that distance can mean serious injury or even death.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

puppy-love said:


> I can't say enough about how valuable Puppy Kindergarten was for Julie. She started at 9 weeks. She had 1puppy shot prior and her second shortly after starting. The class required each dog to have its own, owner-supplied water bowl. Each class had a period at beginning and end for the pups to play. In addition, we went weekly to a supervised Puppy Party - 45 minutes of play time. With the combination, Julie developed great doggie social skills that are serving her well. We also made sure that she got to meet/interact with people of all varieties. She's friendly to everyone and comfortable with adults, children, strollers, walkers, canes, crutches, and noises of all kinds and is a calm car traveler. It was well worth the effort to give her safe opportunities to experience the world.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


:clap2:


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

I take Cuba, as well as classes and ordinary walks, to just hang out in places like local tourist attractions - I live in Oxford so she's well up on college life, shopping precincts and pedestrian areas! There are lots of people around, lots of passing dogs (for when vaccinations are all up and done), children, bikes, students in weird, flapping gowns, wheelchairs, cars, comings and goings, noises, and frequent interaction because it's hard for many people to pass by a Havanese puppy! Sometimes we wander about, sometimes we just find a bench and sit and watch the world go by.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

wonderful ,you're on a roll. :thumb:


----------

